# Steering levers uneven



## Maurosg70 (Aug 8, 2021)

HI everyone, 
New to the forum. Just received my new zxr 54 but I think they forgot to align the steering levers.
The machine tracks straight but the levers are not aligned. One sits further ahead than the other. I am not able to find specific info on how to align them. Does anyone know how to do that.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Maurosg70, welcome to the forum.

I made this adjustment on my John Deere zero turn mower, very simple. Raise the seat and you should see a control rod for each handle. Each rod has an adjustable section with a locknut. Loosen the locknut, and adjust as necessary.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The machine comes to the Dealer in a box with "some assembly required"..... One of the things the Dealer has to install is the control arms. There is a "stub lever" that comes up out of the chassis and the control levers attach to it. There are two (2) mounting bolts for each lever. The upper bolt goes through an arched slot in the control arm. Move both control arms to the "full forward position" and wedge them against the stops with a block of wood. Loosen the bolts at the lever mount and use the arched adjustment slot to get both levers even (at full forward) and then tighten them back down. The right side is usually the one that works loose (out of adjustment) over time. You'll make way more left turns than right, because your discharge chute is on the right.


----------



## Maurosg70 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for all the help guys. Gonna check it out.


----------

